# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  MM-kisojen aiheuttamia poikkeusreittejä 7.8.2005 (Töölö)

## Rattivaunu

Kuvia poikkeusreiteistä ja muusta mielenkiintoisesta löytyy täältä.

----------


## killerpop

Tähän hätään ei eksynyt poikkeusreittejä, mutta MM-kisojen mukanaan tuomia linjan MM-kuvia sattui muistikortille eksymään sateisena päivänä.

http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2005-08-08/

----------

